# What was your first ever single?



## S.L.F (15 Sep 2008)

I'll never forget my first single it was brilliant!!!

Still to this day I love the song.

Any body else got the nerve to show their age?


----------



## hoopman (15 Sep 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I'll never forget my first single it was brilliant!!!
> 
> Still to this day I love the song.
> 
> Any body else got the nerve to show their age?


 

Mary Of the Forth Form

Still have it and play it every now and again along with all my other old and stratched vinyl


----------



## cole (15 Sep 2008)

Grey Day by Madness. Still love it.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (15 Sep 2008)

Young at Heat - The Smiths - bought in the record department of Boots the Chemist because I fancied the guy who worked there.

Not sure if it was the first to be honest, it's just the first I remember buying!


----------



## gramlab (15 Sep 2008)

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue

Have no idea why. I didn't even like it that much


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Sep 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Young at Heat - The Smiths - bought in the record department of Boots the Chemist because I fancied the guy who worked there.
> 
> Not sure if it was the first to be honest, it's just the first I remember buying!


 
Are you sure it was The Smiths?  The Bluebells maybe?  Tears for Fears had a single Advice for the Young at Heart.  Ol' Blue Eyes recorded a single Young at Heart, but that was waaaaay back.


----------



## Murt10 (15 Sep 2008)

ABBA - Waterloo. 

Fancied the blonde one like anything. (Still do come to think of it)


Murt


----------



## z105 (15 Sep 2008)

> Young at Heat - The Smiths



It ain't The Smiths anyway !

One of my first singles was Ghost Town by The Specials, the other single I got in Borzas in Sandymount with loads on salt and vinegar on them !!


----------



## S.L.F (15 Sep 2008)

Mrs. SLF has asked me to put hers up too!


----------



## PM1234 (15 Sep 2008)

The Cure - Boys Don't Cry.


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Sep 2008)

Je t'aime


----------



## Bubbly Scot (16 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Are you sure it was The Smiths? The Bluebells maybe? Tears for Fears had a single Advice for the Young at Heart. Ol' Blue Eyes recorded a single Young at Heart, but that was waaaaay back.


 
 It was the Bluebells!!!!

I've posted that reply to numerous forums over the years when the question was raised......this is the first time someone has picked it up.

Come to think of it..the surname of the guy who worked behind the counter was "Smith"


----------



## truthseeker (16 Sep 2008)

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World, got it by collecting Kellogs tokens and sending them off with a stamped self addressed envelope.


----------



## Caveat (16 Sep 2008)

Never bought singles, but my first record/album was _Adam & the Ants: Kings of_ _the Wild Frontier._

Absolutely loved it at the time.  Listening to it now, it's actually still surprisingly good in parts if you ignore the gimmicky tracks.


----------



## ney001 (16 Sep 2008)

Auberge - Chris Rea


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2008)

Jeeze, you must all have been rich kids! I had not a penny to pay for a 'single' or album. Instead I copied them on a tape recorder from the radio...AHA and WHAM, ( you can laugh but lots of you  secretly liked them too I bet).

The first cassette album I officially owned was one of the 'Greatest Hits' given as a major xmas present which I thought was only fabulous at the time!


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Jeeze, you must all have been rich kids! I had not a penny to pay for a 'single' or album. Instead I copied them on a tape recorder from the radio...AHA and WHAM, ( you can laugh but lots of you  secretly liked them too I bet).



Agreed - remember holding my finger over the stop button to try and stop recording just as the song ended but before the dj started talking!! A-Ha, Duran Duran, Nik Kershaw, ah yes quality stuff.


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Sep 2008)

The Human League - Being Boiled - still have it - and some Adam and the Ants stuff too.


----------



## Jock04 (16 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Jeeze, you must all have been rich kids! I had not a penny to pay for a 'single' or album. Instead I copied them on a tape recorder from the radio...AHA and WHAM, ( you can laugh but lots of you secretly liked them too I bet).
> 
> The first cassette album I officially owned was one of the 'Greatest Hits' given as a major xmas present which I thought was only fabulous at the time!


 

I saved the wages from my milk round to buy Bowie's Hunky Dory album. 
I still have it too.


----------



## steelblue (16 Sep 2008)

Didn't buy my first single, found it outside Quinnsworth (showing my age here). It was by Slade but don't remember the name. We didn't even have a record player at the time.


----------



## pc7 (16 Sep 2008)

First album and concert Jason Donovan 10 good reasons! lol!


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2008)

*coughs quietly*...ahem....

My first single was David Essex "Hold me close"......and I'm sure I still have it somewhere!


----------



## DavyJones (16 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Jeeze, you must all have been rich kids! I had not a penny to pay for a 'single' or album. Instead I copied them on a tape recorder from the radio...AHA and WHAM, ( you can laugh but lots of you  secretly liked them too I bet).
> 
> The first cassette album I officially owned was one of the 'Greatest Hits' given as a major xmas present which I thought was only fabulous at the time!



What's a tape recorder?.  I love AHA, esp Take me on. My first single was house of love by East 17.  Had a load of older sisters so just cogged all their stuff.


----------



## Cheeus (16 Sep 2008)

Mel and Kim - Respectable.
Listening to it right now on youtube, the memories!


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Sep 2008)

Can't remember what my first single was, but my Dad and older sister used to buy Abba singles, some of which I liked.  We also had a "Top of the Tops" compilation record at home, which was great.  It featured such classics as Lily the Pink by The Scaffold, Sugar Sugar by The Archies and others.  

I think the first LP I bought was Nena by Nena.  She replaced the blonde one from Abba as the object of my affections.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Can't remember what my first single was, but my Dad and older sister used to buy Abba singles, some of which I liked. We also had a "Top of the Tops" compilation record at home, which was great. It featured such classics as Lily the Pink by The Scaffold, Sugar Sugar by The Archies and others.


 
You obviously had a 'cool' family. The only cassette I remember my parents having was an album of Johnny Cash ( this was obviously well before the revival).


----------



## MrMan (16 Sep 2008)

Shakin Steven's 'Green Door' but i was about 6 so technically I didn't buy it myself, think the first single I bought myself was 4 non blondes so I don't know if that represents progression or regression in musical taste.


----------



## Caveat (16 Sep 2008)

Progression...just.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Sep 2008)

The Wind in The Willows & then later years Paddy Reilly's The Fields of Athenry


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> You obviously had a 'cool' family. The only cassette I remember my parents having was an album of Johnny Cash ( this was obviously well before the revival).


 
Do like everyone else and claim cool credentials because your family "discovered" Johnny Cash before the revival.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Sep 2008)

My dad made me listen to johnny cash and elvis etc when i was a kid - i thought it was awful - funny how you come round eventually!


----------



## Simeon (18 Sep 2008)

The Young Ones by Cliff


----------



## lazylump (20 Sep 2008)

The song that sticks out in my mine from my childhood was "Rat Trap" Boomtown Rats.


----------



## MandaC (20 Sep 2008)

Japanese Boy by Anneka

Yuk!


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Sep 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Agreed - remember holding my finger over the stop button to try and stop recording just as the song ended but before the dj started talking!! A-Ha, Duran Duran, Nik Kershaw, ah yes quality stuff.



Me too.  Think there are still a few of the cassettes in my parents attic!!  The first song i taped was Madonna's borderline.


----------

